# What's this?



## Tom (19 Mar 2012)

I don't think it's algae as it doesn't seem light dependent (it goes all the way down my filter tubes inside the cabinet). It's very ugly - any ideas?






I've also got some sort of white fungus-type stuff growing on the back glass that looks like a spider's web.

Tom


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (19 Mar 2012)

What kind of tubing is that?

The only times i have seen that is when i have put rubber in my tank, either the hoses from my fx5 or growing on the tops of some cheaper heaters.. And suckers, normally only the black ones though..

 i dont know what it is but it reminds me a little of coralline algae..


----------



## Tom (19 Mar 2012)

It's the ADA Grey Parts Set, but it also appears on the Aqua Essentials clear tubing.


----------



## Tom (21 Mar 2012)

Any other ideas?


----------



## geaves (21 Mar 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> I don't think it's algae as it doesn't seem light dependent (it goes all the way down my filter tubes inside the cabinet). It's very ugly - any ideas?
> I've also got some sort of white fungus-type stuff growing on the back glass that looks like a spider's web.
> 
> Tom



An educated guess would be some sort of fungus, as the ADA Grey Parts Set uses silicone tubing which may not be treated to prevent this. 
The white stuff could well be Slime Mold looking at a number of forums this stuff moves around the tank consuming algae  

Found a bit more by googling silicone tubing fungi....could be caused by some sort of releasing agent in the silicone and can be washed off using warm water...


----------



## jalexst (28 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Not sure what it is but I had it in my tank when it was new... It was on anything rubbery, CO2 tubing, Suckers, Filter inlet etc.

I tried cleaning it but it just broke off and foamy bits made a mess of the water. In time it just went away...

Jack


----------



## darren636 (28 Mar 2012)

its fungus, i get it on new wood and rubber/plastic. some fish will eat it .


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Mar 2012)

That fungus you get on wood, is due to the sap leeching. And it kicks the blahblahblahblah out of Crystal Red shrimp.

Covers them in a jelly like substance and I believe it suffocates them?


----------

